# Satellite Newbie



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I know nada bout satellites. We have cable. My brother has an old small sat dish on his house he said I could have. My buddy has an extra receiver he said that I could borrow while we're gone camping for a week. Actually his loaner is a trial to see if it works good, he wants to take one camping also.
Not sure of brands, etc. Will they work if dish is Dish and receiver is Direct?? or vice versa? 
And since I've never set one up, got any tips?? I don't have a tripod per se, but could throw something together. I"ve seen one laying flat on the ground before, well not flat, but on it's side, and hooked up to a camper.
Thanks,
Mark
Always thought that was silly to take camping. But, I've missed CNN/Weather. I must be growing up


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have heard both ways on mixing of the dishes and receivers. some say yes and some say no. This is what i know. 
Each of them point in a different direction. 
If you build something to hold the dish it will need to be stable.
They need a clear view.
You will need find out direction to point the sat for where you are going as it changes slightly from place to place. ( check the web site)
Most likely you will need 2 people to set up or a sat meter so you can see signal strength.
You need to find out if the receiver you are getting is active. (turned on)
Down load the manual for the receiver you are borrowing You will need to know how to get in the set up menu.
The old round dish is the easiest to set up by far as you only hit one sat and it is very forgiving.

I hope this helped.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

If the dish is a single or dual LNB oval dish it should work with either a Dish or Directv receiver. You will need a tripod or some other mount to hold the dish stationary. The set up menu on the receiver will tell you where set the elevation and point the dish. It can be tricky the first few times. Set it up at home and make sure it all works and practice pointing it a couple of times.



campntn said:


> I know nada bout satellites. We have cable. My brother has an old small sat dish on his house he said I could have. My buddy has an extra receiver he said that I could borrow while we're gone camping for a week. Actually his loaner is a trial to see if it works good, he wants to take one camping also.
> Not sure of brands, etc. Will they work if dish is Dish and receiver is Direct?? or vice versa?
> And since I've never set one up, got any tips?? I don't have a tripod per se, but could throw something together. I"ve seen one laying flat on the ground before, well not flat, but on it's side, and hooked up to a camper.
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

The biggest issue is going to be if the receiver is activated or not. If it is an old 'spare' somebody has sitting around, the odds are they have not been paying to keep it active.

Each receiver has a little serialized credit card like key inside that identifies the receiver as a unique entity. What the receiver is allowed to pick up is based on that cards programming, and controled remotely by the satellite company. If the receiver is DirecTV, then it must be actively tied to a current DirecTV account, and that costs $. If not, DirecTV will deactivate the card, and it will not work.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I even notice on my DirecTv receiver, that whe I want to use it in the OB, the receiver needs to be reset.

They tell me at DirecTV that a receiver needs to be plugged in and active, or it goes into a sleep mode.

I have a receiver that stays in the OB, unplugged until we need it.

I usually have to call the service dept and have it reactivated.

Not sure how your cables are running in your OB either, but you need a straight run from the dish to receiver.

If there is a standard splitter in there anywhere, the signal will not go through.

I carry a compass with me and turn the Tv on and go to the setup menu. Input the zip code where we are at, and it gives you the settings. I get it into the general direction, then go to the signal meter option from the receiver and move slightly until I get a constant tone. Once a constant tone is achieved, you will get a picture.

Steve


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We paid $51 for an extra sat dish thru directv installer. He even gave us about 100 feet of cable and hooked it up to LNB. We grab our receiver (D11) from the family room just before we leave. The installer was very nice and helpful and showed us how to set it up on the road (just use the local zip code for setup). A tripod is about $40.00 from radio shack that we use. You will need to buy a pipe for the antenna to mount on, ours measures 1.6" in diameter, a regular 1.25 tv antenna pole will not work very well. Note: the cable tv outside connection on the Outback will not work with the sat dish. See the modification forum or just run it in where weather-strips meet somewhere near your tv. Make sure you have a clear view of the sky in the direction the setup says, it won't work in the trees.
Believe it or not, you wouldn't think so, the sat comes in very handy at times.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Kyoutbacker said:


> We paid $51 for an extra sat dish thru directv installer. He even gave us about 100 feet of cable and hooked it up to LNB. We grab our receiver (D11) from the family room just before we leave. The installer was very nice and helpful and showed us how to set it up on the road (just use the local zip code for setup). A tripod is about $40.00 from radio shack that we use. You will need to buy a pipe for the antenna to mount on, ours measures 1.6" in diameter, a regular 1.25 tv antenna pole will not work very well. Note: the cable tv outside connection on the Outback will not work with the sat dish. See the modification forum or just run it in where weather-strips meet somewhere near your tv. Make sure you have a clear view of the sky in the direction the setup says, it won't work in the trees.
> Believe it or not, you wouldn't think so, the sat comes in very handy at times.
> [snapback]117787[/snapback]​


Sounds like what we do... we have the extra dish for a DirecTV system and just move one of the receivers from the house to the trailer when we go camping. The extra dish has a tri-pod that it sits on when camping.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

SoCalOutback said:


> If the dish is a single or dual LNB oval dish it should work with either a Dish or Directv receiver. You will need a tripod or some other mount to hold the dish stationary. The set up menu on the receiver will tell you where set the elevation and point the dish. It can be tricky the first few times. Set it up at home and make sure it all works and practice pointing it a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said. In addition, get a good satellite direction finder and a compass. Go to google and type in something like "How to find a satellite signal" in your search . My husband found a helpful site that got him on track. As far as the Dish dish vs Direct dish I doubt if that makes a difference. Any round dish will get your satellite channels. You need the dual LNB to get local channels. The receiver has to be activated and is usually about $5.00 per mo if you already have service. Don't fall for the old routine they try to sell you for a whole local channel package based out of NY and LA. We went to the trouble to set it up and our cost went from 5.00 to 50.00. Not worth it. If you have a round dish, just use your antenna for local channels. Good luck.
Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Hunter70 said it correctly. You must go directly from Receiver to the Dish as the Coax carries the DC to power the Low Noise Amplifier from the receiver.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Not sure how your cables are running in your OB either, but you need a straight run from the dish to receiver.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]117778[/snapback]​


So, here is the setup I was thinking of:
satellite outside, coax to the cable hookup that came on the outside of the camper. Inside..cable (from the built in cable connection) to the receiver, receiver to TV.
That right??
My buddy is gonna help me with finding a signal with it. The receiver owner.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

No it will not work. The cable hook up on the side of the trailer goes into a off air amp and splitter that will not transfer the sat signal. You will need to run a cable direct from the dish to the receiver.



campntn said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how your cables are running in your OB either, but you need a straight run from the dish to receiver.
> ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> No it will not work. The cable hook up on the side of the trailer goes into a off air amp and splitter that will not transfer the sat signal. You will need to run a cable direct from the dish to the receiver.


[snapback]118089[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yes and no SoCalOutback is correct you can not just plug in the sat feed to the outside cable and expect it to work, but you don't have to run a dedicated line from the outside, you can use the existing coax wire but... If you search in the Mods section for a satelite topic I started you will find detailed instructions and pictures of our solution to use the existing wireing.

Good luck.

Oh ya everyone else is correct, if your spare receiver has not been paid for each month it won't work and needs either a new activated card or installed to a properly setup dish for the firmware update to the card.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It could theoretically work....

I use my hookup on the side of the trailer, but I added an extra outlet for the feed in the ceiling. The original outlet with the booster for the antennae now only works the antennae. I use the one I added for the satellite feed or cable if we have it.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> It could theoretically work....
> 
> I use my hookup on the side of the trailer, but I added an extra outlet for the feed in the ceiling. The original outlet with the booster for the antennae now only works the antennae. I use the one I added for the satellite feed or cable if we have it.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was talking about and what we did. Existing wiring from outside to new sat in. We also put in another F connector as a jumper if we ever wanted the antenna, it's all in my post.

Bill.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campntn said:


> But, I've missed CNN/Weather. I must be growing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Weather Channel. MTV for the over 40 crowd!









Dan


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I guess that just starting out, I'll run a coax direct from receiver to sat, out a side window or something to play with it and see how it goes. I thought you could just go in thru the built in cable connector. 
it may not look pretty but I'll get some reception along the 6 nites. I do have to fashion a tripod mount for the dish which is DISH network dish, btw.


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

When my daughter and son-in-law got Direct TV a few years ago their package included three receivers. They are only using two so they offered the third to me. We hooked it up at their house first and called Direct to get it activated. That took about 15 minutes on the phone. The added cost to them was about $5 per month for the third receiver. I went to the local swap meet and picked up three dishes for about $18 each, one for my home, one for out cabin, and one for the Outback. Went to Camping world and got a tripod. My friend has the cheap plastic one for about $35. It sucked. I got the steel one for about $70 and it works great. When you set it up, it is very important to get it level. If not level, the degrees of up-down angle on the dish will be screwed up. As said in other posts, you hook the box to your television and go through the set-up process, entering your zip code to get the angle and compass direction. The dish has degree angle which is easiest to set before you mount it on the leveled tripod. Then just point the right direction using the compass. I found that the cheap level which fits in the end of the tripod works fine as does the cheap compass that came with the tripod. The receiver set-up has a signal strength meter with a "beeping" sound. The faster the beeps, the stronger the signal. My wife holds walkey talkey next to the TV so I can hear the beeps while pointing the dish. Sometimes it works without adjusting and sometimes I move it a few degrees until I get max signal.

My FBHS came Sattlite ready with a connection outside. Everything works great. We use the same box at home, cabin, and traveling. Permanent dishes are mounted at home and cabin. One plug, two cable connections, and $5 per month.

Whats not to be happy with?
Mike


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is a cool link to RV sat setup, 
http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/sat.htm

Question: Is RG-6 cable the same as just a regular cable tv coax cable???
As for a tripod, I'm thinking of just mounting flat to a board and laying it on the ground, that should keep it stable. There is a pic of a guy on that site who did it that way.
Mark


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Cable TV uses RG59 in most cases. RG6 is required for sattellite TV due to the wider frequency range used.

You should be able to find RG6 at your local home improvment store as well as radio shack.



campntn said:


> Here is a cool link to RV sat setup,
> http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/sat.htm
> 
> Question: Is RG-6 cable the same as just a regular cable tv coax cable???
> ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> Cable TV uses RG59 in most cases. RG6 is required for sattellite TV due to the wider frequency range used.
> 
> You should be able to find RG6 at your local home improvment store as well as radio shack.
> 
> ...


That's what they tell you.....

My Dad put DishNetwork in his house and used the existing rg 59 and his is fine.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have heard conflicting info on the cable type issue.

One Cable Guy told me it's all B.S., and you can use anything. Others have told me that it only matters between the dish and the receiver.

I went ahead and used bigger cable throughout, as needed or not, it should pass a better signal.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, here's the setup: the dish is a Dish network, the receiver is a Directv D10. We cannot change the zipcode in the setup menu. It won't let us highlight it. It says that is for installation professionals and customer service. 
Any ideas???


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

Having Direct system, I would dump Dish Network and switch to Direct. I have been told by people that have the Direct system that it needs to find two satelites so it is a little harder to use than Direct which needs one satelite. I'm not having any problem entering zip codes to get the angle and compass headings with Direct.
Mike


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

RG-59 may work some of the time but it will not work all of the time. It all depends on the age of the cable, the length of the cable, and how it was installed. RG6 will work all of the time and it is not that much more.



huntr70 said:


> SoCalOutback said:
> 
> 
> > Cable TV uses RG59 in most cases. RG6 is required for sattellite TV due to the wider frequency range used.
> ...


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Go into the settings menu and find the sateup option. Then select satellite. Then select repeat satellite setup.

This should allow you to get the dish pointed and the zip correct.

If that does not work let me know. I don't have a D10 at home but I do have one at work I can look at in the morning.



campntn said:


> Ok, here's the setup: the dish is a Dish network, the receiver is a Directv D10. We cannot change the zipcode in the setup menu. It won't let us highlight it. It says that is for installation professionals and customer service.
> Any ideas???
> [snapback]119714[/snapback]​


Setting setup satellite repeat satelite setup


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> Go into the settings menu and find the sateup option. Then select satellite. Then select repeat satellite setup.
> 
> This should allow you to get the dish pointed and the zip correct.
> 
> ...


My buddy took his D10 back until tonite and we'd try again. I don't remember an option that read "repeat setup" on the left side. There was a reset option, I think that inside of that option there was a "reset satellite something". If you don't mind, look at yours today and PM me.
Much appreciated.
Mark


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

campntn said:


> I know nada bout satellites. We have cable. My brother has an old small sat dish on his house he said I could have. My buddy has an extra receiver he said that I could borrow while we're gone camping for a week. Actually his loaner is a trial to see if it works good, he wants to take one camping also.
> Not sure of brands, etc. Will they work if dish is Dish and receiver is Direct?? or vice versa?
> And since I've never set one up, got any tips?? I don't have a tripod per se, but could throw something together. I"ve seen one laying flat on the ground before, well not flat, but on it's side, and hooked up to a camper.
> Thanks,
> ...


DIRECT TV has a deal now if you install their service they will give you a dish and tripod,you take the reciever from one room when you use your TT, I did it about a month ago, this came from Good Sam Magazine. Just be sure you get your tripod level before you put the dish on, this makes it alot easer to find the satellites.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We never did get this to work. Not sure if it made a difference in the setup. Was a Dish network dish, and a Direct TV receiver.
Got the area code put in and everything. I heard the different setups would work, so I think it's something we're doing wrong. Set the Azimuth (whatever that is) right, angles,etc. Found no sats.
Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campntn said:


> We never did get this to work. Not sure if it made a difference in the setup. Was a Dish network dish, and a Direct TV receiver.
> Got the area code put in and everything. I heard the different setups would work, so I think it's something we're doing wrong. Set the Azimuth (whatever that is) right, angles,etc. Found no sats.
> Mark
> [snapback]124331[/snapback]​


I tried usong a Dishnetwork dish with my directv receivers and I couldn't get itto work.

When we bought our new(er) house, it had a DishNetwork dish mounted already. I tried everything to get it to work. Since I had the DirecTv dish on the old(er) house yet, I just switched them and have been good ever since.

Steve


----------

